# Subox Subtank v2 leaking help please



## bjorncoetsee (1/7/15)

I received my subox kit, but the rba base is different and has big holes for the juice so it can be used with max vg,so no more juice channels. I can't seem to wick it correctly because it keeps leaking from the airflow hole. I never used much cotton in any of my tanks,just enough to reach the deck. Should I use much more cotton so it seals the juice holes,because the way I wicked it,juice can freely flow into the holes,should I use more until the hole is completely sealed?


----------



## yuganp (1/7/15)

See this post http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Has a section on the new RBA base and wicking

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

A pic or two nice and close up of your current leaking setup might also help. I have never had any leaks from mine. Sweating from the airflow control ring yes. but that's minor


----------



## LandyMan (1/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I received my subox kit, but the rba base is different and has big holes for the juice so it can be used with max vg,so no more juice channels. I can't seem to wick it correctly because it keeps leaking from the airflow hole. I never used much cotton in any of my tanks,just enough to reach the deck. Should I use much more cotton so it seals the juice holes,because the way I wicked it,juice can freely flow into the holes,should I use more until the hole is completely sealed?


As I understand it you need to wick it similar to to the OCCs, cause the holes are now similar to the OCCs, so basically plugging the holes


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/7/15)

I now wicked it so the holes are sealed. But now I get dry hit after dry hit


----------



## Yoda (1/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I now wicked it so the holes are sealed. But now I get dry hit after dry hit


I had the same problem you have to much cotton in there but try lowering the watts first and if you still get dry hits rewick it with a little less than you have now... it took my 10 rewicks to get it right


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/7/15)

Yoda said:


> I had the same problem you have to much cotton in there but try lowering the watts first and if you still get dry hits rewick it with a little less than you have now... it took my 10 rewicks to get it right


Should the cotton just touch the holes so I cant see through it or should it be tight against the holes? The way I wicked it now it just touches the holes and if I push a screwdriver into the hole the wick moves away from the hole,so I dont think I have too much cotton in there..


----------



## Yoda (1/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Should the cotton just touch the holes so I cant see through it or should it be tight against the holes? The way I wicked it now it just touches the holes and if I push a screwdriver into the hole the wick moves away from the hole,so I dont think I have too much cotton in there..


I stick the ''bunny ears'' through and then only cut them about 5mm from the top of the RBA chimney the i just tuck it in with my screwdriver very softy so they just cover the holes... the thing is the cotton must not be to tight through the coil then it wont wick efficiently, has to fit into your coil just snug


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/7/15)

A new problem arised, my fire button get stuck some times,then I have to remove battery and get it unstuck with a srewdriver


----------



## free3dom (1/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> A new problem arised, my fire button get stuck some times,then I have to remove battery and get it unstuck with a srewdriver



My button has worked flawlessly for almost two weeks now (and I've pushed it so many times now). 

I suspect some juice may have gotten in there from the leaking you had which is causing this issue. Not sure of a fix though - you can try to take some tissue or something and push it in around the button to try and suck up any juice that might be in there. 

The alternative would be to try and open the device, but I have no idea how to do that - Google might help


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/7/15)

free3dom said:


> My button has worked flawlessly for almost two weeks now (and I've pushed it so many times now).
> 
> I suspect some juice may have gotten in there from the leaking you had which is causing this issue. Not sure of a fix though - you can try to take some tissue or something and push it in around the button to try and suck up any juice that might be in there.
> 
> The alternative would be to try and open the device, but I have no idea how to do that - Google might help


Nope no juice went into the button,it just leaked out the airflow hole onto the top of the mod. Im too scared to open the mod,because it's brand new


----------



## free3dom (1/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Nope no juice went into the button,it just leaked out the airflow hole onto the top of the mod. Im too scared to open the mod,because it's brand new



In that case it's probably faulty  I'd recommend you contact the vendor you bought it from to get it replaced


----------

